# "Pennsylvania" - Driving wheel rubber elements on 45" wheels



## Jowin-Sweden (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi over there, I am a model rail roader from Sweden building both Swedish narrow gauge (891mm - three feet) and normal gauge in H0-scale. I am the also the chairman of a society promoting narrow gauge modeling (Smalspårsfrämjandet, 650 members).

I am now building an electric locomotive from the Swedish State Railway referred to as the Mg-class. The 17 locomotives where built in 1944-45 and is of Co-Co type, mainly constructed for freight trains. 

The driving wheels are of a special type on this locomotive, with rubber buffers between the "spokes" transfering the forces from the gearwheel to the driving wheel. The same arrangement can be found on PRR BB-1 locomotive with 57" driving wheels. 

Mg class wheels: 










I am now wondering if any American locomotives with 45" wheels have the same arrangement and if so, is it manufactured i H0-scale by any producer?

As you might guess I am looking for prototype-like wheels for the Mg-locomotive. 

Thankful for any assistance

With best regards

/Johan


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jowin-Sweden said:


> Hi over there, I am model rail roader from Sweden building both Swedish narrow gauge (891mm - three feet) and normal gauge in H0-scale. I am the also the chairman of a society promoting narrow gauge modeling (Smalspårsfrämjandet, 650 members).
> 
> I am now building an electric locomotive from the Swedish State Railway referred to as the Mg-class. The 17 locomotives where built in 1944-45 and is of Co-Co type, mainly constructed for freight trains.
> 
> ...


Hello Johan, Welcome to the site.
We are over there too you know, but most are over here.
Some of the administrators are over there with you, not the same country but closer then us over here.

Someone might know,but it might be better to post a picture of what you got so we can see what you need.

We do have a lot of knowledgeable modelers here, let the question sit a while.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Image removed, Jowin-Sweden is a verified member now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man, you know you could edit the post and put the picture directly into it, right?

I just inserted it into the first post, much easier to follow the thread.


----------



## Jowin-Sweden (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi gunrunnerjohn, Perhaps it is better to remove T-mans message to not drive to much traffic to the webbserver where the picture is hosted. After that remove this message too. Thanks in advance, Johan


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

John, the spam bot will find it again and ban the post. It has to be out until he posts more. We had one member get deleted three times.

As an atached image will it work?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It works now. I was going to move him to verified members, but he posted the _magic_ 3rd post.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never saw wheels like that?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Frist time I'm seeing wheels like that, too. Quite the interesting design, with the geared drive wheel behind, and the rubber "shock absorbers" (???) between the spokes.

Thanks for sharing the pics ... wish I could offer more insight.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those look like very complicated wheels for a train.  I'm guessing that may be a custom build item, I doubt you'll find a model of those.


----------

